# Worried about New Beardie



## Battle_jew (Apr 11, 2010)

hey guys
i just picked up my 1st ever reptile (Western Bearded Dragon)
its been only 24 hours and i have a question hopefully you can set my mind at ease
i have heard that if a beardie begins to go dark colour (black) its in bad shape and will be sick??

the one i have atm is a dark colour (has been since i have him, but it looks like that is his natural colour) i will upload a pic soon when i find the camera but the top of his head is alot darker than the rest of his body??
should i be worried??
i have a small tank atm (2 foot) with a 50W Basking Lamp and a 5.0 UBA/B lamp
he is very relaxed just basking under the fluro.

maybe im just worried over nothing any thought's people??
and any vets in Perth you would recommend for a checkup and for me to get to know for the future


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 11, 2010)

its my understanding that beardies go a darker colour when they arnt up to temp / cold .
what temp is the basking area at? [ when i say temp i dont mean the numbers on the thermostat]


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Apr 11, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> its my understanding that beardies go a darker colour when they arnt up to temp / cold .
> what temp is the basking area at? [ when i say temp i dont mean the numbers on the thermostat]


 
I agree also would pay to increase UVB to a 10


----------



## Battle_jew (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Guys
The temperature was at 33Deg C
and i was told to get a uvb 05 as it was a small tank but from what i understand there can be no harm in the uvb10??

i will get one asap


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Apr 11, 2010)

Small tank or large tank makes no difference to uvb size, they need a 10. 5's are more for your rainforrest dragons like angleheads and boyds. 
If you can get a murcury vapour they are fantastic my netteds and beardies thrive under them.
Also your Basking spot should be at 38-40deg
Happy to help


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 11, 2010)

and the temp needs to be up around 38c


----------



## Tozzay (Apr 11, 2010)

I can understand your worry, i have a central breaded dragon and he is a yellow phase but often will be a dark grey colour and it is due to him being colder, i notice after he has been basking he goes a lovely bright yellow


----------



## Battle_jew (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys & girls

its night time atm so 1st thing in the morning ill get one in there
should i leave the lights on tonight help him absorb as much as possible before 2moro?


----------



## shane14 (Apr 11, 2010)

dont listen to that 38 degrees, i just bred my western beardeds this season, i keep mine at about 34 degrees. He may be black becuase he is sulking being in a new home. Mine did this at first then they went bonkers and are now wuite little characters. He should come right within the week, dont get too worried about it. How old is he? Where did u get him from?

Turn the lights off tonight, they dont need heat or UV during the night as its not what they would experience in the wild.


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Apr 11, 2010)

shane14 said:


> dont listen to that 38 degrees, i just bred my western beardeds this season, i keep mine at about 34 degrees. He may be black becuase he is sulking being in a new home. Mine did this at first then they went bonkers and are now wuite little characters. He should come right within the week, dont get too worried about it. How old is he? Where did u get him from?
> 
> Turn the lights off tonight, they dont need heat or UV during the night as its not what they would experience in the wild.


 
Shane not to say your wrong or anything but just because yours bred at 34 does not neccessarily mean that it is the right (or wrong) however it is advised by many experts and keepers alike that bearded dragons basking spot (now remember this is the HOTTEST part of the enclosure) is approx 38deg for optimal health. In the wild they experience far higher temps than this during the day most the year round so to keep to them at low temps would be cruel.

As for the night light if he doesnt normally have it then dont worry about it. My personal hatchy collection have 24hr heat till they are 6months or so but this is from hatch.


----------



## Battle_jew (Apr 11, 2010)

he is still a juvenile 
i got him from pet city in willetton
im working on uploading the pics now just got to make the pics smaller size
(he isnt black) just a dark colour compared to other pics ive seen
since i turned up the thermostat he has been a bit more active.
he had only been in store for a few weeks so im assuming he is a little stressed out atm


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeh mate he probably a mix of a tad cold, low UVB and he'd most def be stressed. My first little guy came from a petshop and he took a few weeks to settle fully. Just keep an eye on him and make sure he eats up.


----------



## Battle_jew (Apr 11, 2010)

incase people are wondering
the temp was at 34Deg @ the base of his basking spot
as i was told to put the thermostat below the basking spot to keep the basking spot a little warmer
now ive put the thermostat at the basking spot where he lays and its at 38Deg
(the basking spot he likes is a stick that goes right up to the lamp so he can hopefully vary the temperature as he needs

does that sound better???


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds great champ


----------



## Battle_jew (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Dragon_Lover_85
i think he is alot happyer and im less stressed too


----------



## shane14 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Dragon lover, that is the recommend heat temperature for western beardeds. If you have been in their natural environment you will notice it will onloy ever get higher than 35 about 10-20 days a year. usually its about 26-30 degrees. Where as centrals are found in the desert where they WILL be hotter than Western Beardeds. This is like having a Diamond carpet in the desert. IF you understand where im coming from.


----------



## dougie210 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,
For Western Bearded Dragons(Pogona Minor Minor) the recommended temp to keep them is at aroun 30-35 Degrees.


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok fair call thanks for the info.


----------



## stemschicky (May 11, 2011)

Hey, you were asking if there was a good vet in Perth. There is a vet at Warnbro, who will look at Reptiles, I took my beardie for a general check up the other day, only cost $30, not too expensive for peace of mind. My beardie goes a dark colour when he is basking in the window sill, and gets a bit cranky when I take him away from the warmth, I dont think it is anything to worry about, I think it is just a tempramental thing they have going on.


----------



## LizardLady (May 11, 2011)

stemschicky said:


> Hey, you were asking if there was a good vet in Perth. There is a vet at Warnbro, who will look at Reptiles, I took my beardie for a general check up the other day, only cost $30, not too expensive for peace of mind. My beardie goes a dark colour when he is basking in the window sill, and gets a bit cranky when I take him away from the warmth, I dont think it is anything to worry about, I think it is just a tempramental thing they have going on.



Umm, have you noticed the DATE of this thread...? I think the o/p may have it sorted by now... After all, it is over 12months... ???


----------



## fugawi (May 11, 2011)

Don't worry about the dark colour, They are constantly changing like a chameleon. If they are cold, they turn dark to absorb more heat, as they get warmer they go lighter to absorb less heat. They will also go darker when threatened and when stressed. For instance an Eastern Beardie will go Jet black, open its mouth, expand its beard and flatten out its body. It will then turn slightly sideways and lean its body towards you in a threat display. An Eastern can change colour from a Central Beardie yellow all the way through to jet black in the space of a minute, depending on its mood and temperature. As long as you have a basking spot, a place to cool down and a hiding place he should settle over time.

HaHa didn't look at the date.


----------



## sookie (May 11, 2011)

if Squish is happy he is almost white and yellow,when kinda annoyed a tan and orange,when he feels down right peeved off he goes really murky brown and his tail goes jet black.if he doesn't like someone he goes the same colour but full on black beard the pirate.arrr me hearties.and when he is annoyed at me he is finally mostly orange/red.


----------



## damian83 (May 11, 2011)

JAS101 said:


> its my understanding that beardies go a darker colour when they arnt up to temp / cold .
> what temp is the basking area at? [ when i say temp i dont mean the numbers on the thermostat]


 
mine go lighter and more colourful when they are brumating, or colder than usual


----------



## redlittlejim (May 11, 2011)

sorry to jump on the thread but at night it gets to 18degrees here, should i put a night light in for heat? if so what type?


----------

